# Eclipse unter Windows und unter Linux



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

moin

ich hab nen etwas umfangreicheres programm in java unter windows mit eclipse geschrieben
so nun wollt ich das programm wegen nem problem auch mal unter linux laufen lassen...

hab mir also ne entsprechende version gezogen und das aktuelle j2sdk installiert...

problem: mein quellcode der so unter windwos funktioniert schmeisst unter linux 60 errors

zum einen findet er die 

import java.util.concurrent.locks.Lock;
import java.util.concurrent.locks.ReentrantLock;

die imports net

zum anderen kann er 
@Override  
nicht 

und als 3. 

private Vector<ScanThread> threads = new Vector<ScanThread>(); 
private Vector<InetAddress> adresses = new Vector<InetAddress>(); 

diese < > kann er wohl auch nicht ... 

wieso is das so und was kann ich dagegen tun?

thx Kala


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

Hört sich so an, als ob du Java 1.4 Installiert hast aber Java 5 benutzen möchtest.


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

jo hab 1.4.2_15 installiert... hmmm ganz ehrlich zu anfang wo ich den rechner installt hab hab ich n dutzend verschiedener javas installiert um zu sehn welches geht... aber eigentlich dachte ich ich hätte 1.4.2_15 auch auf meinem win am laufen und net 5... werd das aber mal testen thx


----------



## Kim Stebel (27. Sep 2007)

javahome richtig setzen und dafür sorgen, dass das richtige java als erstes im path steht. kannst du überprüfen mit "java --version" und "which java", und schließlich bei eclipse in den projekteinstellungen dafür sorgen, dass der richtige compiler und die richtigen libraries eingetragen sind.


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

hmmm also wenn ich die version anguck sagt er mir ich hätte noch die 1.4.2_13 drauf obwohl ich über das rpm von sun eigentlich die version 1.4.2_15 installiert hab ... 

das dürfte das erste problem sein... ka wie ich das ändern soll...

zum 2. hab ich jetzt auch jdk 1.5_12 installiert (rpm von sun) aber das taucht auch net auf... 

wo hab ich das denn nu hin installiert und wie ändere ich die version die benutzt wird?
und wo stell ich das unter eclipse ein?

ahja und unter win benutz ich als libs die jre 1.6.0_01 die find ich aber net zum downloaden... arg

thx für hilfe
Kala


----------



## Kim Stebel (27. Sep 2007)

"wo hab ich das denn nu hin installiert und wie ändere ich die version die benutzt wird? 
und wo stell ich das unter eclipse ein?"

google ist dir ein begriff?


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

Window-> Preferences

Dann Java->Compiler

Dort dann denn compler compliance level einstellen.


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

hmmm ok hab ich gemacht aber er meckert immer noch die selben stellen an

allerdings sind es jetzt nur noch 31 errors´

und wenn ich über project -> properties -> java build path -> libaries geh steht da auch noch die j2sdk1.4.2.13 drin da steht bei mir unter win jre system library [jre1.6.0_01]


----------



## Kim Stebel (27. Sep 2007)

wenn du unter win java 6 verwendest, warum dann nicht unter linux??
und dann musst du da natürlich die richtige library eintragen.


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

ja das problem is ich kann keine andere lib auswählen... 

project -> properties -> java build path -> libaries -> add library -> weiter -> sagt er mir unter win : default jre lib (jre1.6.0_01) 

unter linux sagt er mir  j2sdk1.4.2.13 als default ...

wenn ich nun alternative jre auswählen will bringt er mir nur die  j2sdk1.4.2.13... die _15 und die jdk5_12 die bietet er mir gar nich an ...


----------



## Kim Stebel (27. Sep 2007)

na dann musst du halt ne neue hinzufügen und den richtigen pfad angeben. und nochmal: wieso nicht java 6? kann sein, dass es mit 5 immer noch nicht funktioniert


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

ah ok habs glaube .. hab über search noch welche gefunden... aber wo bekomm ich die jre1.6.0_01 her?
weil die die ich jetzt eingebunden hab schmeisst zwar keine fehler aber dafür sieht mein programm sehr seltsam aus... 

also menüleiste komplett auf 2 cm beschänkt usw


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

weil ich version 6 nirgends find bei sun ...


----------



## Kim Stebel (27. Sep 2007)

google: java sdk 6
erster treffer


----------



## Kaladial (27. Sep 2007)

bahhh wieso nu wieder sdk ... depperte versionen ... können die net ma eine version mit allem raus bringen is doch zum kotzen


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

> bahhh wieso nu wieder sdk ... depperte versionen ... können die net ma eine version mit allem raus bringen is doch zum kotzen


Hä????

Wenn du Software schreiben willst, dann brauchst du zumindest das SDK... was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## ms (27. Sep 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du Software schreiben willst, dann brauchst du zumindest das SDK... was hast du denn erwartet?


SDK == JDK
Damit sollte die Verwirrung komplett sein.

ms


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

> SDK == JDK
> Damit sollte die Verwirrung komplett sein.


Auch wieder richtig.. Sun hat sich da schon ein paar tolle Marketing gags einfallen lassen... Java 5 == Java 1.5, etc. pp.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Sep 2007)

Nein, Eclipse braucht kein SDK, die JRE ist genug.
Kaladial:
Welches Linux verwendest du denn? Je nachdem unterscheidet sich die Installation. Bei den gängigeren Distributionen sollte das über den Paketmanager geschehen.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Sep 2007)

Ich nehm immer die aktuellste Version direkt von java.sun.com ...

vorher deinstalliert ich alles was die Linux-Distri bzgl. Java installiert hat.

Dann einfach das .bin File von SUN ausführen und das ganze noch in die Path-Variable eintragen... Und fertig. So ist man unabhängig von irgendwelchen Repositorys und kann auch schnell mal die Version Updaten, auch wenn die Distri noch nicth so weit ist.

- Alex


----------



## Kaladial (28. Sep 2007)

wie gesagt sehr verwirrend mit den ganzen namen sdk / jdk / jre... naja aber ich hab es schon hinbekommen die ersten tips ham mich dann auf den richtigen pfad gelenkt...


----------

